# [V] Steam Keys AMD Rewards, Saints Row, Far Cry etc.



## l0gic (17. Oktober 2013)

Habe beim Kauf einer neuen ATI Grafikkarte den Radeon Gold Reward bekommen.

Da ich diesen jedoch nicht benötige, biete ich ihn hier an.

Den Code kann man unter http://www.amd4u.com/radeonrewards gegen diverse Spiele eintauschen.
Insgesamt kann man 3 Spiele auswählen.

Welche Spiele dabei sind, könnt ihr ja dort sehen.

Biete den Reward Code, sprich 3 Spiele für 35,-€ an - einzelne Spiele auch gerne auf Nachfrage (log1c@arcor.de).


----------

